# very pretty from "Bernat"



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Bernat_Cottonishweb2_cr_topper.en_US.pdf


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I made this one in navy blue for my DG for her birthday .


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Very pretty. I added this to my list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, it is pretty


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx, that IS very pretty!


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

is there a way to forward a pattern address and the picture of the finished top? I thought one time I found a way to send similar information to a friend but can't figure out how I did it so I can send this Bernat pattern to her. thanks for any help you can give me I know there are some great knitter on KP that are very smart when it comes to using a computer as well as they know their knitting so i'm sure one of you will be able to answer my request.


----------

